# Aufbau SIMATIC S7-300 CPU 315-2DP



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage:

Wie Verbinde ich meine SIMATIC S7-300 CPU 315-2DP mit meiner SM 334 sowie SM 323 der Laststromvers. PS 307 und dem AS-Interface Master CP343-2?


Ich bitte um Hilfe denn ich habe das noch nie gemacht!


----------



## Deltal (26 September 2010)

Silikon?

Die Geräte werden an der Rückseite mit dem kleinen schwarzen Rückwandbusverbinder angeschlossen, wobei die CPU ganz links sitzt.

An welche Klemmen 24V angelegt werden müssen siehst du auf der innenseite der Deckel. Reicht das nicht, lade dir die BA herunter da ist das alles erklärt.


----------



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Noch weitere drei Fragen:

1: Sind die Rückwandbusverbinder schon im Lieferumfang dabei?
2: Erkennt die CPU die Baugruppen schon automatisch?

3: Könnte ich den Link haben?


----------



## Sockenralf (26 September 2010)

Hallo,

die Busverbinder sind bei den Baugruppen mit dabei.

Bei der S7 wird die "Hardware-Konfig" vom PG aus erstellt und dann übertragen (ist aber wie Lego und sollte kein Problem sein)

Was soll das Ganze denn werden?
Wie sind deine Kenntnisse?



MfG


----------



## Deltal (26 September 2010)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805159&treeLang=de

Hier solltest du mehr finden als dir lieb ist..


(edit)
Ach für die E/A und ASI Baugruppe brauchst du noch Frontstecker die nicht zum Lieferumfang gehören!


----------



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Busverbinder sind bei den Baugruppen mit dabei.
> 
> ...



Meine Kenntnisse in der HardWareKonfig. sind sogut wie nicht vorhanden.
Allerdings dafür in der eigentlichen Programmierung von Anwendungen. 

Ich möchte einen 3~ (400V) -Motor links und rechtsherum laufen lassen und nach einer bestimmten Zeit in eine laufrichtung abschalten lassen... Also eine Schützansteuerung!
Die Tasterbetätigng will ich entweder über die AS-I-Steuerung machen oder halt direkt über die Digitalen Anschlüsse....


----------



## Deltal (26 September 2010)

[x]direkt über die Digitalen Anschlüsse....

In der HW-Konfig kannst du einfach nach dem Modulen Suchen und die dann per drag&drop auf deinen HW Aufbau ziehen.

1). Rackschiene 
2). CPU
3). E/A/ASI

Beachte das du die richtigen Typen und FW.Versionen z.B. von deiner CPU auswählst.

Sonst kann man da nicht viel falsch machen..


----------



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> [x]direkt über die Digitalen Anschlüsse....
> 
> In der HW-Konfig kannst du einfach nach dem Modulen Suchen und die dann per drag&drop auf deinen HW Aufbau ziehen.
> 
> ...




Jepp das weiss ich! Mir war nur nicht klar wie ich das alles anschließe und verdrahte (also die Komponeten untereinander)! Aber die jetzt weiss ich ja wofür die "unscheinbaren Brücken" dabei lagen! 

_Kann ich das eigentlich mit *Step 7 Lite* machen oder brauche *Step 7 Premium*? Also 3 Schütze ansteuern?_


----------



## Deltal (26 September 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> _Kann ich das eigentlich mit *Step 7 Lite* machen oder brauche *Step 7 Premium*? Also 3 Schütze ansteuern?_



Kenne das Lite nicht, aber was ich auf die schnelle gelesen hab: JA


----------



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

*Danke!*

:-D

Ich bedanke mich für die schnelle Hilfe hier und bei allen die sich die Mühe hier machen bzw. ihr Wissen weitergeben! 

Ich werde euch die Tage inofrmieren ob es geklappt hat!!!


----------



## PN/DP (26 September 2010)

Die wichtigsten S7-300 Hardware-Handbücher für den Einsteiger:
Automatisierungssystem S7-300 Getting Started Collection
Betriebsanleitung: S7-300 CPU 31xC und CPU 31x: Aufbauen Firmware V2.6
Gerätehandbuch: SIMATIC S7-300 CPU 31xC und CPU 31x: Technische Daten
Gerätehandbuch: SIMATIC S7-300 Automatisierungssystem S7-300 Baugruppendaten

Harald


----------



## Sockenralf (26 September 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem sich da irgendwas bewegen soll:
Schon mal Gedanken bzg. "Not-Aus" u. dgl. gemacht? 


MfG


----------



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

Nein Ralf,

bisher habe ich mir um den NOT-Aus keine Gedanken gemacht weil eigentlich keiner hinein sollte (es kann definitiv nichts in den bewegenden Motor gelangen), sondern eine zeitabhängige Abschaltung.

Es ist aber scheinbar doch sinnvoll einen NOT-Aus mit hineinzunehmen....
Den werde ich entweder dann direkt in die 400V setzen oder mit in die Programmierung nehmen oder halt beides. Mal schauen!

EDIT: In der Vorschrift ist auch keine NOT-AUS-Funktion vorgesehen.

Ich werde das demnächst mal "Zeichnerisch" darstellen und es euch im Internet vorstellen!


----------



## Sockenralf (26 September 2010)

Hallo,

lass mich raten:
du hast von "Not-Aus" nicht wirklich Ahnung, oder?

Wer soll an der Maschne denn arbeiten?

MfG


----------



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

*Zur NOT-Aus-Idee*

Beispiel:

Sagen wir mein Motor nimmt 15 A als Arbeitsstrom auf...
Läuft sich der Motor jetzt irgendwo fest sodass er meinetwegen 20A oder 30A
aufnimmt kann ich da nicht über die Analog-IN-Baugruppe sagen STOPP??

Und wenn ja wie mache ich den Abgriff vom Motor auf die Analog-IN-BG?


----------



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lass mich raten:
> du hast von "Not-Aus" nicht wirklich Ahnung, oder?
> ...



Niemand kann direkt an der Maschine Arbeiten. Der Bediener steht einige Meter entfernt davon. Der Motor soll nur eine Last im Weg von ca. 1m nach links oder rechts bewegen. Der Motor ist mechanisch so konstruiert das er automatisch unterbricht wenn er die linke oder rechte Position erreicht hat.

ES KANN KEIN MENSCH/TIER IN DEN MOTOR GELANDEN HÖCHSTENS WAREN.

Im Bezug darauf habe ich die vorherige Frage gestellt also wenn Güter hineinfallen.


----------



## Deltal (26 September 2010)

Wenn du wirklich ein komplett geschlossenes System hast, solltest du wenigstens einen Hauptschalter o.Ä. in die Zuleitung setzen. (Damit bei Reperaturen sicher abgeschaltet werden kann)

Ist es jedoch möglich, dass jemand auch nur ansatzweise seine Finger in deine Maschine bekommen kann, brauchst du einen Not-Halt(Aus). Dieser ist jedoch NICHT in der normalen S7 auszuführen! Dafür brauchste Sicherheitsrelais + Schütz.


----------



## Deltal (26 September 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> 
> Sagen wir mein Motor nimmt 15 A als Arbeitsstrom auf...
> Läuft sich der Motor jetzt irgendwo fest sodass er meinetwegen 20A oder 30A
> ...



Mit einem Stromwandler.. Oder man benutzt gleich einen Frequenzumrichter.
Aber wenn es nur um die Abschaltung im Falle eines Fehlers geht.. dafür benutzt man Motorschutzschalter..


----------



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> Mit einem Stromwandler.. Oder man benutzt gleich einen Frequenzumrichter.
> Aber wenn es nur um die Abschaltung im Falle eines Fehlers geht.. dafür benutzt man Motorschutzschalter..



Ja die Idee mit dem FU hatte ich auch schon nur ist er etwas zu teuer...
*
Ich würde mir das irgendwie anders wünschen... der Motor soll wenn etwas in der Bahn liegt und die Stromaufnahme zu hoch ist wieder in die ursprüngliche Endlage laufen. Also in die aus der er gerade kam und in jedem Fall nach z.B. 10 Sekunden abschalten (ob es eine Normale Endlage erreicht hat oder nicht)....*


----------



## Sockenralf (26 September 2010)

Hallo,

15A deuten auf eine 7,5kW-Maschine hin.

Das ist schon ein ordentlicher Brummer.

Denke daran, daß nicht nur vom Moter selber keine Gefahr ausgehen darf, sondern auch nicht von der Bewegten Last und der ges. Umgebung.

Nun lass mal die Katze aus dem Sack:
Was soll hier warum wie und womit bewegt werden?


MfG


----------



## Deltal (26 September 2010)

Naja man kann den Motorstrom wohl messen und denn dann in ein analoges Signal umformen. Ganz billig ist das jedoch auch nicht. Außerdem ist die Stromaufnahme eines Motors jetzt nicht soo leicht auszuwerten.

Billiger wäre es eventuell ein Bimetallrelais einzusetzen. Das wäre also nur die Stromüberachung ohne das die 400V abgeschaltet werden. Bekommst ein Signal an der SPS und kannst so eventuell freifahren o.Ä.
Ein Ersatz für den Motorschutz ist das jedoch nicht!


----------



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 15A deuten auf eine 7,5kW-Maschine hin.
> 
> ...




So zuerst zu dir:

Also wir haben ein Projekt dabei habe ich die Aufgabe bekommen Güter (hier eine schwere Schraubenkiste) in einem Lager von A-B zu transportieren.
Der Motor (genau weiss ich die Daten jetzt nicht genau nimmt ca. 15 A auf) 
Dabei ist der Motor an eine Leiste angebracht welche er knapp 1 Meter von links nach rechts bewegen kann. 
Das ganze System befindet sich hinter einer Plexiglaswand (daher kann dort niemand herein) 

Ich soll nun auf die SPS programmierien, dass der Motor die Kiste nach links oder rechts bewegt und nach 10 Sekunden egal ob er die Endlage erreicht hat oder nicht abschaltet. (Was ich mir nun ausgedacht hab: Zusätzlich soll der Motor wenn er irgendwo gegenläuft wieder in die letzte Endlage hineingehen).

Das ganze möchte ich über Knopfdruck betätigen allerdings nur über einen einzigen.


----------



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> Naja man kann den Motorstrom wohl messen und denn dann in ein analoges Signal umformen. Ganz billig ist das jedoch auch nicht. Außerdem ist die Stromaufnahme eines Motors jetzt nicht soo leicht auszuwerten.
> 
> Billiger wäre es eventuell ein Bimetallrelais einzusetzen. Das wäre also nur die Stromüberachung ohne das die 400V abgeschaltet werden. Bekommst ein Signal an der SPS und kannst so eventuell freifahren o.Ä.
> Ein Ersatz für den Motorschutz ist das jedoch nicht!



Das mit den Bimetallrelais klingt schonmal sehr gut. 
Das heißt also: Bei zu hoher Stromaufnahme lösen sie aus gehen melden das auf der SPS und geben dem Motor ein Signal zum zurücklaufen wenn ich das richtig verstehe?!?!!?


----------



## Deltal (26 September 2010)

Also da du ja ehe ne Zeitüberwachung hast (Antrieb ist nach x-sekunden nicht in der Endlage = Fehler) merkt man ja wenn etwas nicht stimmt.

Sonst könnte man soetwas auch mit Bimetallrelais lösen. Das Problem ist nur das sie erst wieder abkühlen müssen damit der Kontakt wieder zurückgesetzt wird.

Und zu deiner Maschine: Ist denn der Plexiglaskasten z.B. über eine Tür erreichbar? Was ist an den Aufgabe und Abgabepositionen? Das hört sich so an also ob man um Sicherheitstechnik nicht herumkommt.


----------



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> Also da du ja ehe ne Zeitüberwachung hast (Antrieb ist nach x-sekunden nicht in der Endlage = Fehler) merkt man ja wenn etwas nicht stimmt.
> 
> Sonst könnte man soetwas auch mit Bimetallrelais lösen. Das Problem ist nur das sie erst wieder abkühlen müssen damit der Kontakt wieder zurückgesetzt wird.
> 
> Und zu deiner Maschine: *Ist denn der Plexiglaskasten z.B. über eine Tür erreichbar? Was ist an den Aufgabe und Abgabepositionen?* Das hört sich so an also ob man um Sicherheitstechnik nicht herumkommt.



Nein meinen Bereich kann man nur erreichen wenn man durch eine Tür geht dazu muss die ganze Anlage aber abgeschaltet sein (ist nicht meine Aufgabe).

Aufgabe und Abgabeposition: Wir mit einem Zylinder (nicht meine Aufgaben) draufgeschoben und mit einem anderen wieder Abgeschoben.


Wir sollen aber jeder für sich an seiner Teilanlage an quasi selbstständig laufendes System haben.


----------



## diabolo150973 (26 September 2010)

Hallo,

denke auch bitte daran, dass Du den Motor nicht direkt von Links- auf Rechtslauf schaltest. Bei uns in der Berufsschule hatten wir mal die Wendeschützschaltung mit richtigem Motor aufgebaut und einer aus meiner Klasse hat direkt geschaltet... Der Motor war sofort hinüber...
Und immer schön verriegeln!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

Klar Dia, 

das haben wir in der Berufsschule auch gelernt^^ Wendeschütz, Stern-Dreieck und Schützverriegelung .......


Mir ging es hier in erster Linie drum das ich die SPS richtig aufbaue und anschließe (also die Komponeten untereinander und an den PC) und ob ich die Freie Version von S7 (S7 lite) verweden kann. 

Da aber scheinbar hier auch sehr viele gute Ideen zum Gesammtsystem kommen weite ich die Diskussion gerne aus..






Die Grundschaltung habe ich ja gerade beim Suchen im Netz gefunden:

*http://www.kleissler-online.de/PDF/SD einfach.pdf
*


----------



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

*S7 <> pc*

Welches Kabel nehme ich zum Verbinden meiner S7 300 zum PC? 

Ich habe etwas von neuen USB-Verbindungen gelesen?


----------



## Deltal (26 September 2010)

Du brauchst einen MPI Adapter. Ob jetzt mit USB oder RS232 ist dir überlassen.


----------



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

ja aber günstige gibts wohl nemmer.... auch keine gebrauchten....


----------



## diabolo150973 (26 September 2010)

Versuche es mal in der Bucht:

http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=mpi+adapter&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Allerdings würde ich die Finger von dem chinesischem Kram lassen. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob das wirklich was taugt, bzw. überhaupt funktioniert... 


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Deltal (27 September 2010)

Alternativ kann man auch einen TS-Adapter benutzen, mit etwas Glück kann man bei Ebay mal nen Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## borromeus (27 September 2010)

*Bist ein armer Kerl....*

....
Du kennst keine S7
Du kennst kein Überlastrelais
Du kennst keinen Stromwandler....

... und sollst das jetzt bauen....
Wer hat Dich denn zu dieser Aufgabe verdonnert?


----------



## peter(R) (27 September 2010)

Kann mir jemand erläutern warum ich für einen Motor Rechts-Linkslauf mit Endlagen und einem Taster eine CPU315-2DP brauche ???  Da hat doch jemand zu viel Geld !!!

Ich dachte, wir reden über Wendeschützschaltung ??? Dein link führt aber auf einen Stern-Dreieck Anlauf. Das sind wohl zwei paar Schuhe.

peter(R)


----------



## Air-Wastl (27 September 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erläutern warum ich für einen Motor Rechts-Linkslauf mit Endlagen und einem Taster eine CPU315-2DP brauche ??? Da hat doch jemand zu viel Geld !!!
> 
> peter(R)


 

Könnte glatt der Versuchsaufbau an meiner ehemaligen Schule sein ;-)
Da war aber noch ein Danfoss FU dazwischen


----------



## Flutlicht (27 September 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erläutern warum ich für einen Motor Rechts-Linkslauf mit Endlagen und einem Taster eine CPU315-2DP brauche ???  Da hat doch jemand zu viel Geld !!!
> 
> Ich dachte, wir reden über Wendeschützschaltung ??? Dein link führt aber auf einen Stern-Dreieck Anlauf. Das sind wohl zwei paar Schuhe.
> 
> peter(R)



Ja der Link war wohl etwas falsch! Müsste aber laut unserem Doc auf der Seite zu finden sein. 

Die SPS ist bei uns vorhanden nur leider fehlt der Adapter für die PC-Com..

Weil ich die BGs einzellnt aus den Kartons gepackt hatte wollte ich nur wissen wie man die zusammenbaut. 
*
Kann mir jemand sagen ob es eine Klemmleiste gibt welche ich auf die Ausgänge bzw. Eingänge in den D.-Out/In oder A-Out/In Gruppen legen kann gibt um dort die Adern zu verschrauben bzw. wo ich eine solche herbekomme?*


----------



## Flutlicht (27 September 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erläutern warum ich für einen Motor Rechts-Linkslauf mit Endlagen und einem Taster eine CPU315-2DP brauche ???  Da hat doch jemand zu viel Geld !!!
> 
> Ich dachte, wir reden über Wendeschützschaltung ??? Dein link führt aber auf einen Stern-Dreieck Anlauf. Das sind wohl zwei paar Schuhe.
> 
> peter(R)



JAEIN! 

*Es soll aber laut Versuchsvorschrift über die SPS gesteuert werden. Ist das realisierbar? *

_Nochmal kurz die Beschreibung: 
Nach Tasterbetätigung soll der Motor im Stern anlaufen und sich nach kurzer Anlaufzeit in die Dreiecksansteuerung schalten.
Nach 10 Sekunden soll der Motor "AUF JEDEN FALL ABSCHALTEN" egal ob er die Endlage erreicht hat oder nicht. 
Bei wiederholtem Druck auf den Taster soll der Motor sich wieder in die andere Richtung bewegen (das würde ich z.B. über Merker machen)._

Wenn jemand Tipps hat bitte schreiben!!!


----------



## Deltal (27 September 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> (edit)
> Ach für die E/A und ASI Baugruppe brauchst du noch Frontstecker die nicht zum Lieferumfang gehören!




http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805180&treeLang=de


----------



## Flutlicht (27 September 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805180&treeLang=de




Genau die habe ich gesucht!^^


----------



## peter(R) (28 September 2010)

Das 



Flutlicht schrieb:


> JAEIN!
> 
> *Es soll aber laut Versuchsvorschrift über die SPS gesteuert werden. Ist das realisierbar? *
> 
> ...



passt aber mit Deiner Aussage in einem der ersten Threds

Zitat:
Meine Kenntnisse in der HardWareKonfig. sind sogut wie nicht vorhanden.
Allerdings dafür in der eigentlichen Programmierung von Anwendungen. 

nicht so richtig zusammen.

Natürlich geht das. Sogar ziemlich problemlos.

peter(R)


----------

